# WTB a MINI STING



## matthotch (Dec 9, 2010)

i am lookin for a mini sting bmx bike for my son.  let me know what ya got.  complete or parts.

thanks


----------



## spistols (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt-

I sent you an email about some Mini Sting info.


----------

